# Andermatt - anywhere to spend the night



## Rapide561

Hi

Is anyone familiar with Andermatt, Switzerland? Is there anywhere to overnight, assuming the pass is open in a few days. (It was shut three weeks ago)

Russ


----------



## Rapide561

*Pass*

Hi

The pass is still closed according to the tourist info office.

However, if anyone has info on overnight aires/sosta etc in the area, that is appreciated.

Russ


----------



## MyGalSal

*No answer*

Got no answers for you Russ but you are in a beautiful part of the world. Enjoy.

Sal


----------



## Sprinta

I love Andermatt, been there dozens of times, mostly by motorbike..

The Susten pass is well blocked still and won't open till June

THe Oberalp is open (I've got webcams enabled on my iphone to my wife's horror :lol: )

Gottard will still be closed but the tunnel is always open

The cable car place is a motorhome park, it has hookups available and you use the facilities in the cable car building.

May is generally a holiday/closed season up there as they use the month to do repairs between Winter and Summer seasons


----------



## jonegood

Hi russel, 

There is a campsite in Andermatt, its pretty poor and fairly expensive but its only about 1km from town on the Furkapass side. 

Is it the furkapass your trying to get over because there is a rail tunnel that costs about 30chf. Its single track but very usable.

hth
Jon


----------



## jonegood

Sprinta said:


> I love Andermatt, been there dozens of times, mostly by motorbike..
> 
> The Susten pass is well blocked still and won't open till June
> 
> THe Oberalp is open (I've got webcams enabled on my iphone to my wife's horror :lol: )
> 
> Gottard will still be closed but the tunnel is always open
> 
> The cable car place is a motorhome park, it has hookups available and you use the facilities in the cable car building.
> 
> May is generally a holiday/closed season up there as they use the month to do repairs between Winter and Summer seasons


beat me to it, this is the same place.


----------



## Sprinta

here is a view Sept 2012 taken from the camp ground - lovely it aint!


----------



## Zozzer

We also stayed at Gotthard Camping, excellent site within easy walking distance of the town.

http://www.gotthard-camping.ch/index.html


----------



## Rapide561

*Andermatt*

Thanks for the replies folks. Ideally, somewhere free!

Is the cable car place free?

I will do this in September when coming back south

The Simplon Pass was open in April, spent the night in the Hospiz carpark - lovely and peaceful.

Russ


----------



## jonegood

*Re: Andermatt*



Rapide561 said:


> Thanks for the replies folks. Ideally, somewhere free!
> 
> Is the cable car place free?
> 
> I will do this in September when coming back south
> 
> The Simplon Pass was open in April, spent the night in the Hospiz carpark - lovely and peaceful.
> 
> Russ


No cable car place is expensive - about £15?? for not much!!

Simplon pass is better and free. but you ve got to get from there.

Switzerland is ridiculously expensive all over.

Jon


----------



## WildThingsKev

We spent several nights just over the OberAlpen Pass at the railway station carpark in Sedrun.

Very scenic and quiet, trains start about 7am and finish by 11pm but are no noisier than an electric milk float!

Oberalpen pass is at the head of the valley in the background, the railway goes to Andermatt through a tunnel but the van was too big.

Kev


----------



## fatbuddha

we're looking at doing a couple of days skiing in Andermatt next March - anyone know of any aires in the town that would be suitable??


----------



## Morphology

> we're looking at doing a couple of days skiing in Andermatt next March - anyone know of any aires in the town that would be suitable??


According to the WOMO database, you can overnight in the carpark of the Hospental-Winterhorn ski lift here: 46.6169447, 8.5630887

BUT it doesn't say whether this is summer or winter, so please don't take my word for it!!

Morph


----------



## fatbuddha

thanks for that info Morph - I actually found that after my original post, but as you say, it doesn't really say whether it's winter or summer use only. 

might drop a line to the local Tourist Office and ask them


----------

